# Oscars tonight!!



## QuickSilver (Feb 22, 2015)

This is the first year I have seen most of the nominated films..  7 out of 8...  Whiplash is the only one I haven't.   

We watched Birdman last night...  It was ok..   better than Boyhood, but I still can't understand why people think it will beat out some of the others..  I'd give it only 3 Silver Stars..   I enjoyed  The Theory or Everything,  The Imagination Game, and American Sniper way way more..  and I don't know WHY UNbroken was totally ignored.. that was really a good movie..


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 22, 2015)

Wife just read me the nominated films and we've haven't seen any of them. We are recording it, so we can fast-forward thru the commercials.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 22, 2015)

ClassicRockr said:


> Wife just read me the nominated films and we've haven't seen any of them. We are recording it, so we run thru the commercials.



Ditto....Our power goes out more than we do!!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 22, 2015)

I think I will enjoy the Oscars more now that  I have seen the films...   To watch them without is like watching a two highschool football teams that you have never heard of.  OK... but not as exciting.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 22, 2015)

I will be watching the Oscars too, I've only seen Unbroken.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 22, 2015)

I enjoy movies but watching hours of  overpaid  actors self congratulating each other is as thrilling to me as watching  open heart surgery would be. Ain't gonna do it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 22, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I enjoy movies but watching hours of  overpaid  actors self congratulating each other is as thrilling to me as watching  open heart surgery would be. Ain't gonna do it.



Me either, even if they do have them on live here it wouldn't start until about 1am.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 22, 2015)

QS    Your new Avatar is great....


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 22, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> QS    Your new Avatar is great....



Thanks.. now everyone can see where the "silver" comes from... lol!


----------



## AprilT (Feb 22, 2015)

Will be watching my regular programs  over on AMC.  Those that will be watching, enjoy!


----------



## Falcon (Feb 22, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I enjoy movies but watching hours of  overpaid  actors self congratulating each other is as thrilling to me as watching  open heart surgery would be. Ain't gonna do it.



    Same here Jim.  Yuck.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 22, 2015)

See?  We just have to stay outta politics and we agree about lot's of things.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 22, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Thanks.. now everyone can see where the "silver" comes from... lol!



Lovely photo!  I'm letting my hair grow out and have lots of silver now.


----------



## jujube (Feb 22, 2015)

I'll either be watching the Oscars and recording The Walking Dead.  Or watching The Walking Dead and recording the Oscars.  Or going to bed, recording both and watching them tomorrow.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm looking forward to Neal Patrick Harris and how he MCs


----------



## Falcon (Feb 22, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> See?  We just have to stay outta politics and we agree about lot's of things.



Right Jim. Let's keep that thought in mind.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 22, 2015)

After all my blowing about the Oscars, my wife would like to watch them and since I strive for marital harmony, I will join her.  Who knows maybe Jen Lawrence will show up drunk again and do something interesting.  PS I have a large screen back here in my office too but no, harmony comes first.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2015)

I have no interest in watching them, if somebody messes up, every channel will have the clip, lol!


----------



## AprilT (Feb 22, 2015)

Well all my shows went off and ABC is the station for my local news, so guess what I'm looking at now.  Looks like they're only now just announcing some winners for actors.  Dangit, shouldn't this be over b now, it's after 11:30 pm.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 23, 2015)

We weren't able to stay up..  why does it have to be on so late..  BUT.. I was glad to hear this morning that Eddie Redmayne won Best Actor..  He was incredible in the Theory of Everything.   Birdman won Best Picture as expected... although having seen all the films.. I really don't understand it..  It was hard to follow and kind of weird.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 23, 2015)

I watched about half before going to bed, I thought it was somewhat sedate and serious, excluding the underwear scene, which was totally over the top, even the gowns were beautiful and classy, only saw one that showed a little too much skin and that was Jennifer Lopez's.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 23, 2015)

It's the last thing I'd want to watch


----------



## oakapple (Feb 24, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> It's the last thing I'd want to watch


me too, Radish, I would rather watch paint dry. there will be the usual actor/actress sobbing and long over emotional thank you's. you would think, that having been nominated, they would all have prepared a very short and suitable thank you speech, but no, they come over all silly at the last minute.It makes me cringe.


----------



## Susie (Feb 24, 2015)

Granddaughter and I saw the "The Theory of Everything" yesterday.
I cried throughout the entire movie, then we discussed it for several hours.
At home the granddaughter looked up the background on the internet, while I put labels on the two books we had bought: " A brief History of Time" by Stephen Hawking (1988), and a book written by his first wife (which had been used for the movie script).
The actor portraying Steven Hawking was brilliant and deserved the Oscar for best actor (Eddie Redmayne).


----------

